#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  WAARSCHUWING!!! -  trekkenwand terroristen!

## Jeroen de Goei

De geautomatiseerde trekkenwand is 100% niet veilig!
Nu lees ik in de zichtlijnen dat er een voorstelling op tournee is die een trussen constructie in de trekkenwand hangt. Alle trekken (stuk of 20) worden geacht om op een precies gelijke hoogte van de vloer te landen en daarna allemaal in gelijke snelheid omhoog naar een nader te bepalen hoogmerk.  In het artikel geven ze al aan dat ze niet precies weten wat ze aan het doen zijn en weten ze niet waar het gewicht zit in de constructie en dat de trekkenwanden meestal niet gelijk lopen zodat ongelukken en beschadiging van materiaal gewoon denkbaar zijn.

En dan te bedenken dat er in elk theater punttrekken geïnstalleerd worden. Ik ben op rollenzolders geweest waar je de meest rare punttrek systemen tegen komt. Maar overal hebben ze wel voor duizenden euros  verplaatsbare punttrekken geplaatst. En als je dan vraagt of deze wel eens gebruikt worden dan is het antwoord: nee of 1x per jaar. En als ze dan gebruikt worden krijg je ook meteen de schade te zien waar het is misgegaan toen.

Nu zijn er met de nieuwe geautomatiseerde trekkenwanden allemaal gekken los gebroken. In de volksmond worden deze gekken ook wel mensen, ontwerpers of  belichters genoemd.
Hierbij wordt de trekkenwand gebruikt om allerlei bewegingen te creëren. Zo kan je denken aan een ballet van alle trekken of zoals ik laats hoorde, 
Je zet een kruisje op de grond en daar gaat een persoon staan. De trekkenwand wordt dusdanig geprogrammeerd dat er voor, boven en achter deze persoon - met een volle snelheid -  trekken op en neer bewegen. En de persoon blijft stilstaan en word niet geraakt door een trek. 
Tevens worden er met de trekkenwanden, horizontale en verticale systemen met elkaar verbonden. Een aantal trekken zakken naar beneden en tegelijkertijd beweegt er iets horizontaal.

En dan met opbouw of afbouw. Met de touwtrekkerwand liet 1 persoon1 trek zakken. 
Als je nu tijdens de opbouw over het podium loopt, komen de trekken in volle vaart en ongecontroleerd naar beneden. Als iemand roept pas op of hoofden dan moet je dat maar begrijpen. Ook in het land loopt er een ander soort gek rond. Ook wel trekkenwand machinist genoemd

Als de gekken iets hebben bedacht dan komen ze in het theater. In het theater hebben de theatergekken allemaal een cursus gehad dus we weten dat de shackle-pin vastgedraaid moet worden moet en dat de  polyester rondstrop verboden is.  Maar ja, de gekken hebben iets bedacht en in het theater hebben we net een nieuwe trekkenwand aangeschaft van 1 miljoen euro die zoals ons belooft is door de trekkenwandboeren alles kan. De grootste bezigheid van de trekkenwandboeren is op dit moment volgens mij de 24uur service, want je hoeft maar in een theater te komen en het is wel fout gegaan. Het begint zelf zo op te vallen dat er gewoon al een busje van de desbetreffende trekkenwandboeren voor de deur van het theater staat als je aankomt. (Niet overdreven hoor!!)Trekken die spontaan met een noodgang naar beneden kwamen. Horizontale railconstructies die rijp waren voor de sloop. Software fouten zodat hele premières afgelast moeten worden. En ondertussen een paal van 3 meter omdat we de Centurion hebben. En nu maar hopen dat alle beveiligingen eens een keer gaan werken. Oops!! De overload beveiliging had in werking moeten treden maar deed het niet. Oops een trek krom omdat de underload beveiliging niet werkte of stiekem wegbezuinigd omdat dat weer 10.000 euro scheelt.

En dan willen we mensen gaan hijsen in geautomatiseerde trekkenwanden. O ja, factor 18 toch!! Dan is het wel veilig. Veilig?? Het is gewoon wachten op de eerste ongelukken.

De geautomatiseerde trekkenwanden zijn er in eerste instantie gekomen omdat de theatergekken de touwtrekkerwanden zo zwaar vonden.  En de Arbo het zo zielig vond. Nu zijn er overal geautomatiseerde trekken. Nu kan de trekkenwand machinist opgelucht en rustig bedienen. Nu de mensen er onder, op of aan nog.

O ja, en mocht het hijsen van personen in trekkenwanden verboden worden, dan moeten we dus een and

----------


## Gast1401081

kijk, hadden ze nou voor Vortek gekozen, dan was dit eenvoudig uit te bannen geweest. 


Software is dusdanig hufterproof dat de main-operator een assistent-operator slechts gedeeltelijke bevoegdheden geeft, met minder snelheid, en minder trekken. Maar wel met de volledige veileigeid. Heb er ooit eens een op mn eigen kop laten landen, en hij stond binnen een halve cm stil. Uit volle snelheid wel te verstaan. 

maar ik weet ook wel dat er grappenmakers uit de branche komen die na jaren eindelijk hun besturing foutloos kunnen laten draaien, en daar nogal trots op zijn.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ha die Jeroen de Goei, ]
trap jij die wijdopenstaande deur ook nog eens even lekker in.

En post dit soort topics dan voortaan ook maar meteen in het theater-gedeelte van het forum. Want daarheen slinger ik het nu toch.
En dan zal ik eens even gaan lezen wat je allemaal voor nieuws te melden hebt.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ha nogmaals Jeroen,

ik moet zeggen dat jij het een en ander wat minder diplomatiek onder woorden brengt dan ikzelf,
maar zelfs ik kreeg al het verwijt dat ik niet zo moest zeuren.
Nu zijn er wel een paar zaken die nuance behoeven.
1. De gekken zaten bij de ArbeidsInspectie en de Cie VGW-T, die ooit een Norm 2 hebben bedacht en erdoor gedrukt op puur politieke (WAO) gronden. 
2. De schouwburgen en operators wordt in de meeste gevallen een systeem 'opgedrongen' door een directie of gemmenteraad die nergens iets van snappen en zich geheel verlaten op de bekende theatertechnisch adviseurs, waarvan maar al te vaak blijkt dat die er ook geen reet van snappen, maar dan al wel 'de buit' binnen hebben en achteraf altijd weten 'hun straatje' schoon te poetsen. (Niets mooier dan het risicoloze adviseurschap, dat weet ik uit eigen ervaring, alleen doen ik het te netjes en te weinig!)
3. Waar er geen enkele cent wordt uitegegevn aan normen, richtlijnen of andere objectieve criteria voor veiligheid van dit soort systemen, zijn er inmiddels al een reeks bestekken verschenen varierend van absoluut dramatisch tot volkomen state-of-the-art. En daarna is het aan de geldverstrekker om er iets mee te doen. Jij weet ook wel wat er dan gebeurd.

Dus het zijn niet de enkele gekken het is de branche die wordt geleid / bestuurd door gekken, 
en het is eigenlijk volkomen gekkenwerk dat we ons als techneuten daar telkens weer bij neerleggen. 

HET ongeluk komt heus wel, de vraag is niet meer of, maar wanneer, en hoe erg het zal zijn.


[EDIT]
Ik heb het eens even nagekeken, maar in 1997 heb ik tijdens een voordracht voor de VPT over trekkenwand aandrijving al eens de vraag gesteld over wat we nou precies onder handbedining, mechaniseren, en autromatiseren moeten laten vallen.
En ook wie? wat? welke autoriteit? er gaat bepalen hoe we objectief de veiligheid van meet- en regeltechniek en de stuursoftware gaan vastleggen en controleren.... En er volgde 7 jaar stilte in die woestijn.
Tot het oeveloze bureaucratengel*l loskwam over de opleiding die er voor een 'mechanische trekkenwand' nodig is, en hoe die dan 'gecertificeerd' moest worden. 
Terwijl diezelfde klojo's niet eens (willen) weten dat sommige schouwburgen en compleet seizoen (of langer) draaien op een installatie die officieel niet eens is opgeleverd, laat staan gekeurd en laat helemaal staan 'gecertificeerd' &lt;- whatever that may be. [:I][} :Smile: ]  
MAAR:
In 2005 is men er bij Arbopodium inmiddels ook   :Smile:  al (!) achtergekomen dat er meerdere soorten van theaterhijsinstallaties zijn, en dat het misschien slim is om eens te gaan vragen aan de ArbeidsInspectie  :Frown:  wat zij daar nou van vinden...... [|)].
Ja want de overheid treedt terug, dus dan duurt het weer lekker lang tot je een antwoord hebt. 
En al die tijd zit jij als onwetende bureaucraat op een goed betaalde stoel, lekker uit je neus te peuzelen. [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
Laten we dus maar hopen dat HET ongeluk(je) snel gebeuren zal, dan worden er eens wat mensen wakker. 
En gaan dan lopen bleren dat er toch echt snel iets gebeuren moet! 
(Het lijkt toch dat dit een soort van onuitroeibare Natuurwet is: *
Als het kalf verdronken is ........* enz)

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Het een en ander is mij al bekend.
De Directies en gemeente die weigeren om geld te besteden ter verbetering van de veiligheid. 

En als ik het goed begrijp is er niets aan te doen. 
Terwijl de geautomatiseerde trekkenwand nog verre weg is van veilig, en hierin weinig of niet wordt geïnvesteerd, zijn ondertussen de theatermakers de grenzen van de geautomatiseerde trekkenwanden al aan het verkennen.

Nu wil ik weer eens mijn excuses aanbieden aan alle theatertechnici. Het is natuurlijk niet goed om alle mensen over 1 kam te scheren.

Er zijn in het land natuurlijk trekkenwand machinisten die hun situatie onder controle hebben. Mensen die autoritair genoeg zijn om risico,s in te schatten en beslissingen durven nemen. Maar er zijn genoeg trekkenwand machinisten of zelf hele theatercrews die echt niet weten waar ze mee bezig zijn en die gewoon doen wat er gevraagd wordt. 

Dit in tegenstelling tot een AANTAL ontwerpers, belichters en theatermakers, die graag de grenzen willen ontdekken van de mogelijkheden die er zijn met een geautomatiseerde trekkenwand, maar het risico leggen bij het theater.

En dan moet een trekkenwand machinist toch wel sterk in zijn schoenen staan om de steeds doordrammende ontwerper gewoon NEE te verkopen.

En dat kunnen ze niet allemaal!
En dan komen we op de grens van een ongeluk.[B)]

maarja, dat zien we dan wel weer.[?]

----------


## AJB

Er zijn maar een aantal theaters waar de technici UITSTEKEND kunnen omgaan met de trekkenwand. O.a. Nw. Luxor (Rdam), Martiniplaza (gr), Lucent (D'Haag) en Tamboer (Hoogeveen). Waarbij de laatste nog een hand-wand is (semi elec).

Verder ben ik weinig locaties tegengekomen dit seizoen, waar men beheerst, en full pro met de wand omging. Uiteraard vergeet ik nu een paar locaties, maar die namen zijn me niet bijgebleven...

grtz AJB

----------


## raldee

Jeroen en anderen,
Ik volg deze discussie nu al weer pak'm beet 10 jaar en bij mij komt nogal regelmatig de volgende vraag naar boven:

Wat is nu in 's-hemelsnaam een veilige trekkenwand?

afgezien van de technische aspecten (zeg maar: hoe is de uitvoering van een (mechanische)trekkenwand gedaan) snap ik niet zo goed hoe je een veilige trekkenwand kunt bouwen. Net zo min als een veilige auto ook niet bestaat. Immers een auto kan mij -als niets vermoedende fietser door het pitoresque Utrecht- het ziekenhuis in rijden net zoals een een trek een argeloze voorbijganger in de nek kan treffen. Dat kun je uitleggen als vette pech voor kabouters (fietsers/technicus) maar het komt uiteindelijk neer op dat de automobilist mij van de fiets rijd en dat de trekkenwandoperator iemand een trek in z'n nek legt. Menselijk falen is DE belangrijkste factor bij ongelukken (of ze nu in de werksfeer of prive voorkomen)

Stelling: Een trekkenwand is zo veilig als de operator en dus is een trekkenwand inherent onveilig!

Moeten we dus de trekkenwand maar afschaffen? 
Dat zal er wel niet van komen, we schaffen het onveilige autorijden immers ook niet af. Daar voor heeft het een veel te belangrijke plek in de (theater)samenleving.

Wat moeten we er dan wel mee? 
RisicoReductie! We gaan de risico's inventariseren en aanpakken.
Even denken, wat is het grootste gevaar bij een trekkenwand?
Natuurlijk: voorkomen dat iemand een trek (of de inhoud) op z'n kop krijgt!
De oplossing: Tja, een technische: Probeer eens een systeem te ontwikkelen dat aan ziet komen wanneer een trek een hoofd gaat raken. Determinisme is niet de sterkste kant van een computer. Hij moet weten waar iedereen rondloopt op het toneel en waar ze zich bevinden op het moment dat de trek zich in de 'hoofdzone' begeeft. En dat allemaal binnen een paar miliseconden. En het is natuurlijk ook veel te duur voor de wethouder van Rommeldam. Dat is helemaal niet realistisch! En dus spreken we allemaal maar af dat de operator naar de trek gaat kijken. Hij gaat er dan ook voor zorgen dat hij de trek + last altijd kan zien (een automobilist duikt ook niet onder het dashbord tijdens een ritje). Het ei van Columbus: We spreken af dat de last altijd zichbaar is voor de operator. Iedereen blij en gelukkig (de branch die graag iedereen gelukkig houdt en zelfs de wethouder van Rommeldam die voor een dubbeltje op de eerste rang wil zitten). Probleem opgelost! 
Of toch niet helemaal. We hebben de oplossing gelegd bij het probleem: de onberekenbare mens. De mens die de grenzen opzoekt van het toelaatbare. De mens die niet snel kan reageren. De mens met beperkte verstandelijke vermogens die ook gewoon mee moet kunnen draaien in de maatschappij. De mens die denkt dat hij nooit een fout zal maken (stel je eens voor!).  De mens die met zijn rijbewijs in de hand een fietser dood rijdt.

De strekking van het verhaal lijkt me nu wel duidelijk. Trekkenwand=mensenwerk=vragen om problemen.

Kunnen we dan helemaal niets doen om het gevaar te verminderen?
Natuurlijk wel. Die het gedrag van de onberekenbare mens valt in de praktijk toch best wel aardig te beinvloeden.
- kennis. Op basis van kennis zijn situaties veel beter in te schatten. In theaterland worden situaties heel vaak op het gevoel beoordeeld. worden dezelfde situatie op grond van feiten beoordeeld, dan worden vaak heel andere conclusies getrokken.
- maak heldere afspraken waaraan een trekkenwandoperator moet voldoen. Ofwel: stel eisen (opleidingen), toets deze (durf ook mensen af te wijzen!) en beloon de mens voor de verantwoordelijkheid die hij heeft (een piloot (verantwoordelijk voor een vliegtuig vol mensen) verdient niet hetzelfde als een vuilnisman (met alle respect voor de vuilnisman!), maar waarom verdient een trekkenwand operator (verantwoordelijk voor verantwoord hijsen boven personen) dan vaak wel hetzelfde als een vuilnisman?)

Zijn we dan van alle ellende af? Natuurlijk niet. We moeten niet denken dat we ooit een 100% veilige trekkenwand(operator) zullen hebben. En daarmee is de bal weer rond.

Ik heb in dit verhaal

----------


## Gast1401081

Probleem bij de meeste machinebouwers is dat ze de besturing uitbesteden of extern inkopen. 
En aagezien ik nogal wat besturingen heb geschreven en gebouwd (hoofdactiviteit van de toko, zelfs) meen ik een degelijke hufterproofe besturing te kunnen onderscheiden van een lastige, moeilijk te begrijpen besturing. 

En dat op mn kop laten landen van een vortek is een praktijk gebeurd verhaal. Onder toeziend oog van een aantal theatertechnici, wel te verstaan.
En dat durf ik bij al die andere merken niet aan. 

Verder ben ik nog steeds op zoek naar een nederlandse trekkenboer die een tuv laat keuren volgens de bgv-c1, de opvolger van de cbg-70. Maar op een wandje van ca een miljoen euri is dat budgettair natuurlijk volstrekt onverantwoord..... Maar daar heeft Vortek geen moeite mee. Certificaat is onderweg, begreep ik van de importeur..

----------


## Gast1401081

@ de rest van het topic: 

we willen alle onregelmatigheden kunnen meten, en verwerken als error.

Met andere woorden: alle bewegingen die niet helemaal gaan zoals we m bedoeld hadden moeten op de een of andere manier een melding geven, die al naar gelang van de prioriteit van de error een melding, rem, stop, of noodstop genereert.

En dat gedeelte van de besturing is 
a een stuk mensenwerk, ( voorbereiden, de machine leren hoe een goeie beweging eruit ziet, een prioriteit aan de melding hangen), en 
b een stuk machinebouwer werk (detecteren, verwerken, maar ook de mogelijkheid bieden om te overrulen) 
Dit ding noemen we dan ookm op zn engels de HumanMachineInterface, of HMI. 

Die samenhang wordt nogal eens vergeten. Voor de industrie gelden daar qua hijsen heel gemakkelijk een paar zeer eenvoudige regels voor, die Ome Rinus vrij duidelijk uitlegt op een van zijn seminars. Maar de TheaterIndustrie heeft daar natuurlijk een broertje dood aan, al was het maar omdat er dan mensen op Cursus moeten, en dientengevolge een Diploma moeten halen, waarmee ze een stuk Verantwoordelijkheid krijgen. 

En alhoewel in de industrie een stuk veiligheid van mens en machine omgerekend wordt in continuiteit van het produktieproces, en men daar mens, machine en produktie als een eenheid ziet, (veiligheid van mens en machine levert Minder stilstand op, en derhalve Meer produktie) denkt de theaterIndustrie daar heel anders over, al was het maar vanwege het ontstaan uit de circus-acts van vroeger. 


Wederom een vergelijking met de auto : als je ff snel naar de kapper rijdt is de kans op een ongeval 100000 keer groter dan waneer je met een ZwaarTransportCrew op stap gaat om een Enorm Ding naar Spanje, of Moskou te brengen.

Met andere woorden, zolang er geen techniek-cultuuromslag bij de dames en heren Technici plaatsvindt van Middel naar Doel zal er altijd beunhazerij optreden, met net niet Voldoende Opgeleid Personeel, en zonder feitelijk toezicht van Bevoegde Personen gewerkt worden aan moordmachines. Met alle gevolgen van dien. 

dingdedongdang:

enne, oh, ja, de vorteks hebben een HMI die voor middelbare scholieren bedoeld is, want in amerika is dat nou eenmaal de grootste markt omdat de theaterzaal van de school meestal ook tevens de lokale schouwburg is. Met minderjarige operators. En daarom een Hufterproof HMI software. En de meeste wensen van oa Jacco op http://www.raldee.net/bytecraft/upload/board.php?FID=3 zijn al ingevuld.  

dingdedongdang.

----------


## moderator

In Reactie op Raldee:

Moderators zijn gebruikers van het forum. Ze zijn geen onderdeel van J&H licht&geluid.
Dat jij een modje verwijt geen mening te mogen hebben, cq geen stelling in te mogen nemen is in strijd met de forum opzet. Iedere gebruiker is als enige verntwoordelijk voor de door hem/haar geplaatste teksten.

Wilde ik je voor alle duidelijkheid temidden van het getouwtrek (leek me leuke woordspeling in een trekkenwanden topic) toch even meegeven...

vriendelijke groet,
Modje

----------


## AJB

En na deze zeer wijze les gaan we verder met deze (overigens  interessante) discussie.

Respect voor een ander is geen verspilde energie...


Rommel = weggegooid... Uberhaubt is het niet de bedoeling dat er meerdere berichten van 1 auteur onder elkaar komen te staan; plaats dit in 1 post de volgende keer ! Dat het dan een saaie herhaling lijkt heeft meer betrekking op inhoud dan vormgeving...

grtz AJB

----------


## raldee

@moderator, AJB & **************,
Ik vind het wel vervelend dat je zoveel weg haalt. Dat je de herhaling weghaalt snap ik nog (al is de boodschap je waarschijnlijk ontgaan), maar dat je mijn laatste bijdrage weghaalt vindt ik wel vervelend. Daar leg ik namelijk uit waarom ik dit doe. De herhaling zit 'm in het feit dat je voor elke aanbieder van hijsinstallaties kunt claimen dat als je voor hun spullen had gekozen, er nooit problemen waren geweest. 
Ga maar eens rondkijken op websites van de diverse fabrikanten. Ze hebben allemaal het beste systeem en het nieuwste van het nieuwste. En als klap op de vuurpijl: Allemaal veilig (echt waar, je komt het overal tegen) en vaak ook voorzien van een keurmerk of norm (CE, BGV, IEC61508 SIL3 noem het maar op)

De waarde van een hijsinstallatie bewijst zich vaak pas in de praktijk. 
Wat gebeurt er bijvoorbeeld als:
- 30 trekken met 1,5m/s in diverse richtingen in loops bewegen gedurende 10 minuten.
- Een plafond van 500kg aan 6 trekken in 30 minuten  8,5m zakt.
- 50 trekken allemaal tegelijk een beweging omhoog maken.
Wat de verhalen van Nico Bovenberg van TGA in Zichtlijnen aantonen is dat veel installaties zich in de praktijk niet zo feilloos gedragen als dat de folders ons doen geloven. TGA (ToneelGroepAmsterdam voor de niet ingewijden) is een mooi voorbeeldgezelschap omdat zij als geen ander de grenzen opzoeken van wat haalbaar is met de huidige generaties hijsinstallaties. Installaties gedragen zich vaak heel onvoorspelbaar als grenzen worden opgezocht.

Ik zie geen enkele reden om aan te nemen dat Hoffend in dit opzicht een uitzondering is. Het is gewoon een bedrijf als geen ander dat winst wil maken. Ze maken een produkt (ik heb verder geen waarde oordeel over dit produkt, ik ken het niet) dat ze graag willen verkopen. Dat Hoffend claimed dat hun produkt veilig is verbaast me niets en ik hecht er niet meer waarde aan dan aan de claims van alle andere fabrikanten. Ik moet trouwens de eerste fabrikant nog tegenkomen die NIET claimed dat hun produkt niet veilig is.

De claim die ************** maakt:



> citaat:kijk, hadden ze nou voor Vortek gekozen, dan was dit eenvoudig uit te bannen geweest.



 is dan ook een reclamepraatje.  En laten we wel wezen, daar is dit forum niet voor.

En dat ik in de veronderstelling was dat ************** moderator was, dan komt dat door dat dat onder zijn naam staat. Dat dat niet voor dit forum geldt had ik even over het hoofd gezien. Het doet er ook eigenlijk niet zo toe of ************** moderator is of niet (dat had ik er gewoon niet bij hoeven halen), hij maakt reclame; dat doet er toe. Dat ************** nogal vol lof is over de verrichtingen van Hoffend is zijn goed recht, maar enige nuance zou wel op z'n plek zijn.
Ik maak ook geen reclame voor de bedrijven waar ik wel een hoge dunk van heb. Dat moeten die bedrijven zelf maar doen.

----------


## Gast1401081

Als je het niet met hoffend eens bent koop je toch fijn een andere, en als die niet bevalt ruil je m gewoon na een paar maanden weer om voor nog een andere.





> citaat:Ik moet trouwens de eerste fabrikant nog tegenkomen die NIET claimed dat hun produkt niet veilig is.



Dan is hoffend de eerste, die WEL claimed dat hun product WEL veilig is. De rest claimt blijkbaar dat hun product niet veilig iss...

Om nou alle hoffend voordelen op te noemen gaat me te ver, en dat zou dan ook wel reclame zijn. Maar ik heb al vaker machine-besturingen gebouwd, en aangezien bijvoorbeeld de NEN1010,  de EN-61010 en de EN-60204 eisen dat een bewegend apparaat met een noodstop moet worden uitgerust die NIET via electronica loopt, en dus hardware-matig erin moet zitten, kan ik deze keurmerken NIET geven aan de meeste nederlandse produkten. Maar wel aan de Vortek, wegens een hardware-matige ontkoppeling van as en motor.

Omdat je nog nooit een vortek hebt zien draaien, denk ik dat je iets tegen amerikanen in het algemeen hebt. Is je goed recht, maar om daarom nou zo vol in de ankers te gaan...Ik heb liever een uit-ontwikkeld product dan een half-fabrikaat, waar bij tientallen klanten en evenzovele problemen in de praktijk tot een oplossing moeten komen. En dat is in Amerika, qua productaansprakelijkheid nou net ff iets heftiger geregeld...

Een korte inleiding tot ********Works BV : we bouwen besturingen en besturingssystemen voor de industrie. Met meestal Siemens PLC's, (wel 300 en 400 series, en neit met logo'tjes), winCC SCADA, en/of op Protools gebaseerde HMI's. Verder zijn de laatste tijd hier machines door de RW-TüV gekeurd op oa die 61010, 60204, en een paar VDI-normen, met vol succes. Vooral de nogal heftig bewegende machines (persen, messen, zagen, liften en kranen) zijn hier vaak aanwezig. Ook doen we hier voor-keuringen van machines voor de TüV, en zijn we bezig om de nederlandse machine-keurder voor die TüV te worden. 
Ik heb al diverse aardige installateurs op hun bek zien gaan omdat ze wel weer de goedkoopste waren, maar de kennis niet in huis hadden. (oa de wormwielcostructie is een vreselijk ingewikkeld principe, dat maar weinigen kennen...)

Ik ben, ook qua software, zeker niet 100% tevreden met vortek. De meest veilige machine is een stilstaande, namelijk. Maar qua veiligheid kan ik het je van harte aanbevelen.

----------


## wimbru

Het wordt hier blijkbaar weer een discutie van "wij zijn de beste en de anderen maken shit".

Een andere bedenking:
In een grote zaal bij ons worden de technici in 3 looncategorieën verdeeld: De laagste klasse zijn de bedieners van de trekken; de middencategorie doen het licht en de best-betaalden doen de klank. 

Niemand van de lichttechnici mag aan de trekken komen of een versterker aansluiten mag niet van de vakbond! Ergens wel logisch

Wat mij enorm stoort is het classificeren: klankmannen hebben het meest intelligentie en worden het best betaald. De lichtmannen mogen ook iets doen, maar ja, het zijn maar lichtmannen. Als ze braaf zijn mogen ze binnen 10 jaar een klankman vervangen. De sukkelaars die niet vooraan stonden bij het uitdelen van het verstand, die mogen de trekken bedienen! Zij verdienen tenslotte maar tweederden van hetgeen een klankman verdient. Later mag hij misschien helpen met spots op te hangen.

----------


## AJB

Hahaha interessante benadering Wimbru  :Wink:  Dat geluidsmensen het slimst zijn durf ik nog wel eens sterk te betwijfelen  :Smile:  Als de trekkenwand-operators bij jullie het slechtst betaald worden is dat vreemd... Ik kijk altijd naar de freelance markt.. In Nederland verdienen Riggers en Operators nog altijd meer dan geluidsmensen  :Wink: 

@ Raldee; Je hebt de mogelijkheid om altijd een genuanceerde uitleg te plaatsen. Mijn bedoeling is om dit onderwerp vrij te maken van persoonlijk leed... Let's have a normal talk !

grtz Arvid

----------


## rinus bakker

Nou een kijken of ik er ook wat van kan brouwen zonder op alle voorgaande details in te gaan.
1. Absolute veiligheid bestaat niet. In geen enkele tak van de samenleving.
2. Voor allerlei producten en diensten zijn minimale veiligheidseisen bedacht. 
Naarmate het product of de dienst dan gepaard gaat met veroorzaken van grotere gevaren, worden de eisen eraan strenger.
3. Hijsen boven personen is per defintie gevaarlijker dan wanneer die personen niet onder de last mogen komen.
4. In dit poldertje hebben we geen objectieve vaststelling gedaan van hoeveel gevaar we dan extra op onze nek halen, en hoeveel en wat voor maatregelen we dan minimaal moeten nemen om de resterende risico's 'aanvaardbaar' te noemen. 
In dat grote land aan onze Oostgrens hebben ze sinds 1974 al wel zo'n objectieve vaststelling gemaakt van de extra grootte van de gevaren op het toneel (hijsen is er slechts 1 van), en wat eraan te doen om het risico 'aanvaardbaar' te houden. Dat setje papier heette VBG-70 en UVV-6 (t laatste nr weet ik niet zeker zo uit mijn hoofd). Tegenwoordig heet ditr pakketje BGV-C1, maar inhoudelijk is er niet zoveel veranderd.
Daarin ligt dus vastgelegd wat we in de entertainment 'objectief' veilig mogen noemen, en dat is door elke idioot (of inspecteur of keurder) dan zelf vast te stellen.

Ter vergelijking: ==&gt; een auto/vrachtauto/bus moet worden 'gehomologiseerd' bij de RVV. ==&gt; De bestuurder moet een rijbewijs halen dat bij het risico-niveau van de betreffende auto past. ==&gt; aan de bestuurder worden een aantal handelingen verboden: door rood of te hard of tegen het verkeer in rijden en verder zuipen, blowen, slikken, snuiven, paddo's enz. En een aantal ontraden: bepaalde medicijnen.... Zit dat allemaal snor dan spreken we van veilig weggebruik.
5. 
Machines worden gekenmerkt door een potentiele reeks van onveiligheiden, en daarvoor hebben we in Europa wel iets bedacht: de Machine Richtlijn. Vind je als fabrikant dat je voldoet aan al die genomende eisen, dan mag je er (zelf) CE op plakken. {En daar wordt grootschalig mee gezwendeld.}  Maar de MR is veel te summier om ook voor die hijsbende boven je hoofd sluitende uitspraken te doen. En zegt wel heel erg weinig over de besturing en de bediening. Dat is de plicht van de fabrikant om duidelijk en dubbelzinnig aan te geven. {En daar wordt grootschalig mee gerotzooid, want elke fabriboer vindt wat hij maakt veilig. En die vinden het allemaal onzin om ook nog uitgebreide gebruikersinstructies te geven. Je leest de gebruikershandleidingen (usermanuals) maar .... die ook zonder uitzondering ook van geen kanten deugen. Tenslotte kan er met die electronica en software toch helemaal niks fout zijn..... } [8D] 
6.
Omdat die laatste stelling natuurlijk ook niet klopt is er analoog aan de mechanische uitrusting ook een analyse gemaakt voor de electronische uitrusting, en het veiligheidsniveau van de componenten daarvan gekoppeld aan de gevaren die ermee samenhangen. Dit is in Europese normen gevangen, waarvan er al een paar genoemd zijn.
7.
Waar het nu in deze potentiele blubberplas om gaat is dat er een keer op objectieve wijze binnen de hele entertainment sector wordt vastgesteld aan welke normen wel en aan welke niet moet worden voldaan. Zodat er niet in willekeur kan worden gerefereerd aan allerlei buitenlandse nummers en titels (die ook net zo gemakkelijk weer worden verlaten als de pet van de directeur of wethouder even scheef blijkt te staan). 
Want we hebben in dit unieke en idiote dagelijkse reiscircuit in de theaters en de extreme on-offs in de evenementen natuurlijk niet perse een boodschap aan de regels uit het grote buitenland, waar bouw-budgetten -en tijden (ook voor programmeren) vaak absurd veel groter zijn dan in NL en B. Tenslotte kost veiligheid wel geld, maar als het er op aan komt hoeveel is er plotseling niemand thuis. En is er geen overkoepelende instantie (ook niet na meer dan 15 jaar OH-en) die de ballen heeft om een initiatief te nemen in deze richting. Eerst alles lekker verbouwen en inrichten en dan kij

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Dit is een heldere uitleg over de kant van de bureaucratie. Het legt de problemen bloot. Het lijkt wel een beerput. 
Het rijbewijs lijkt een goed voorbeeld. Zoals Raldee aangeeft dat er verschillende type mensen in een auto rijden en ze makkelijk een ongeluk kunnen veroorzaken. De ongelukken hebben verschillende redenen en er zijn 8 miljoen meer autobestuurders dan trekkenwand machinisten. 

Voor een groot rijbewijs waarbij je meer dan 7,5 ton wilt besturen voor beroepsvervoer moet je een cursus volgen. Dit chauffeursdiploma  houdt in dat je 24 cursusdagen krijgt en 3 examens moet afleggen. Natuurlijk zijn er overal andere manieren en uitzondering te bedenken, maar laten we dit even als basis houden. 

De aansprakelijkheid van een chauffeur/machinist is enorm. Het gebeurt steeds vaker dat een chauffeur in het gevang verdwijnt of een enorme boete/straf krijgt omdat hij zich niet aan de regels heeft gehouden.

Een ander voorbeeld is dat als een politieman zijn dienstwapen maar even verkeert gebruikt omdat hij in het nauw zit en iemand dood schiet. Als uit het onderzoek blijkt dat hij verkeert heeft gehandeld, dan is hij de pineut en wordt geschorst. Hij kan zelfs vervolgd worden.

Waar het op neer komt is dat MENSEN de trekkenwand bedienen. En met de huidige bureaucratie zijn die MENSEN de pineut. Zielig hoor, maar de trekkenwand installateurs, gemeente, theaterdirecteuren zal het dus een worst wezen.
Dit zijn dus gevaarlijke terroristen. En zelfs als er een ongeluk gebeurt dan worden ze nog niet wakker geschut. 
Dan is de schuld makkelijk af te schuiven.

Maar het zouden toch ook de trekkenwand installateurs en leverancier kunnen zijn die hun product veilig kunnen afleveren door eisen te stellen aan de bediening. Maar die zijn zo druk met het continu repareren van hun veilige trekkenwand.

Weet iemand of de trekkenwand leverancier beperkingen stelt in zijn voorwaarde qua hijsmogelijkheden?
Of bestaan die niet,  zodat de ratten van TGA zonder de verantwoordelijkheid te nemen toch de grenzen gaan verkennen?

Ik heb een idee. 
Alle theaters afbranden. [} :Smile: ]Krijgen die mensen ook weer eens wat meer daglicht te zien.

Jeroen de Goei :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik ben het , qua aansprakelijkheid wel ongeveer met de bovenstaande schrijvers eens, maar we zijn hier geen juristen, maar techneuten.

En zoals uit bovenstaande blijkt hebben we te maken met machines die af en toe op het maximum van hun specs benut worden. Dan lijkt het me ( ook al in het kader van de software) logisch dat het ding begrensd wordt. Met uiteraard een overrule mogelijkheod voor de hoofdoperator, maar met beperkingen vwb last, snelheid, en aantal te bedienen treks voor de minder opgeleide gebruikers. 
En zelfs een beperking van de totaal-last voor de kap. Alhoewel ik het eerste gezelschap nog moet zien dat met 60 ton over straat gaat, dat zijn 4 opleggers vol decor, en dat lukt de producent niet zo gauw...

Maar ik vind dus dat de software daarop in moet kunnen spelen. Hetzelfde als in een lift waar bij overbelasting de motor er mee stopt. Met de nieuwe generatie FO's (dynamic torque) is er heel goed een omrekening te maken van geleverd vermogen naar hijslast. En dat kan softwarematig prachtig in een HMI/SCADA verwerkt worden, en begrensd worden.

we weten allemaal dat de tsjernobyl centrale over zijn nek ging door 2 dingen : 
1 hij werd tot ver over zijn maximum belast door een idiote operator ( test op 15 x Pnom)
2 de remstaven werden er niet van boven uitgetrokken, maar moesten er van onder in geduwd worden. Zodat ze bij noodstop energie moesten toevoeren, ipv de zwaartekracht gebruiken.

conclusie : beveiliging was hardwarematig niet goed, en de software was niet hufterproof.

en op de laatste vraag van jeroen : ja, hoffend heeft die 2 dingen in zijn systeem  ingebouwd. 
De operator van dienst krijgt beperkte toegangsmogelijkheden. Met toe te wijzen snelheid, gewicht, en aantal trekken.

----------


## rinus bakker

FF tussendoor aan Mac....
ik begreep dat Hoffend zijn Vortek-systeem door een TüV zou (of heeft) laten keuren op de BGV-C1-eisen en de eraan verwante DIN-, EN-IEC normen...
Is dit nu al wel of niet gebeurd? 
En het feit dat Hoffend dit nu goed voor elkaar zou hebben wil nog niet zeggen 
dat er geen andere merken/leveranciers zijn dat niet in kannen en kruiken hebben.
Zou heeft (het Duitse) TeaTec in het verleden zelfs aan de wieg gestaan van een aantal van die DIN-normen, dus die weten ook wel van de hoed en de rand.
Uiteraard is een groot voordeel van de Vortek dat het zo modulair is opgebouwd.

Een heel ander issue is de opmerking van Jeroen over de grenzen die leveranciers stellen aan hun hijsinstallatie.
Die mogelijke grenzen zijn legio:
- de toelaatbare "impulsbelastingen" op de draagconstructie.
- de beperking van de te leveren stroom door de voedingstrafo van het net.
- de beperking van de verwerkingscapaciteit van de datastroom door de centrale processor.
Die eerste twee kom je in allerlei (weer geheel willekeurige) vormen tegen.
Dus de kwalificatie van ratten lijkt mij niet erg op zijn plaats, want voordien kon je alleen maar verhalen horen over hoe fááááántastisch die geleverde allemaal installaties niet waren. 
Met alleen af en toe een kleinzielige sneer naar Bytecraft, die NotaBene 10jaar langer ervaring had in het maken en leveren van computer-besturingen voor trekken, maar volgens de uithalen niks beters leverde dan wat men hier fabriceerde. Dat standpunt is door de tijd inmiddels ingehaald.  
Die laatste is aan de kaak gesteld door Niko Bovenberg, met eens een keer een echte ingewikkelde voorstelling. 
En daarvan zul je de komende jaren nog heel wat voorbeelden gaan zien (zeker als de laaste 'handmatige wanden' zijn verdwenen), en dan wreekt zich weer het lokale eilandjes-principe in deze reispolder.
Sommige eilandjes zijn van keileem, andere van veen, en weer andere van drijfzand....
En we merken wel weer waar ons bootje nu weer gaat aanleggen.

Om de vergelijking met het transport nog maar even vast te houden:
ik heb 45 ton aan te vervoeren dozen van 50kg per stuk (mag je net met z'n tween tillen he...)
Maar nu de handkarren verboden zijn, dus ook de beenaangedreven bakfiets resteren mij voor dat vervoer:
1 extra grote megatrailer met tandemas-aanhanger.
1 trekker met volumebak en met een gestuurde oplegger.
2 standaard trailers
3 grote bakwagens
12 BE-busjes met laad-bak
20 standaard BE-bestelauto's
135 trikes met een aanhanger-laadbak
240 brommerbakfietsen.
Allemaal gemechaniseerd vervoer.
Tel uit je winst, want alles mag en kan volgens de huidige (door een paar theatertechnisch zwakzinnigen bedachte) Norm 2...  met een inhoudelijke tekst die zelf voor een Neanderthaler nog achterlijk zou zijn.
Ik mag er wel op wijzen dat ik dat gedrocht van 1 kantje A4 al vanaf de eerste dag van verschijnen (ergens voorjaar 97?) als volslagen absurd heb gekenschetst en daarna ben blijven strijden om dat met argumenten aan te tonen. 
Maar ja dat was nogal bedreigend voor enkele hele grote ego's in de sector. 

Nu, na ook weer bijna 4 jaar van gesteggel over één opleiding voor al die verschillende installaties, zijn er een paar 'heldere' geesten, die inzien dat er misschien toch enige nuancering in het begrip 'gemechaniseerde' hijsinstallatie nodig is. 

WOW, ik ben diep onder de indruk..... Na heel wat verspilde (?) drukinkt en vooral tijd en geld.
Dus op dit moment komt het vooral aan op de mensen aan de knoppen of de joysticks, en daarin is er niet zoveel veranderd sinds de mensen aan de touwen stonden. 
Toen kregen ze bij slechte installties en grote voorstellingen last van hun rug en zweterige handen - zegt men. 
Nu krijgen ze bij slechte installaties en complexe voorstellingen last van zweterige handen, stress en slapeloosheid - vrees ik. (sic) 

MAC ...... met jouw handtekening ben ik het meer dan eens.

----------


## raldee

@Jeroen Rinus & Mac,
De problemen ontstaan m.i. niet zo vaak door overbelasting van de installatie. De voorstellingen van TGA waar steeds aan gerefereerd werd was ook geen voorbeeld van overbelasting in mechanische zin. Er gebeurde dermate veel (of er moesten veel trekken een nauwkeurige beweging maken) dat de software het niet bij kon houden bij sommige installaties.
En bedenk dat een decorvakje van 100kg ook gevaarlijk is.

We zullen er naar toe moeten dat de operator veel beter weet wat zijn/haar installatie eigenlijk kan (geholpen door de software die de grens duidelijk aangeeft). Er wordt elders in deze discussie al gerefereerd aan een chauffeursdiploma voor de trekkenwand. Dat is op zich een goed idee. Maar als als referentie voor de eisen die aan de chauffeur worden gesteld het theater met de kleinste portomonnee is, dan hoef je daar natuurlijk niks van te verwachten. En dat is wat Rinus al aangeeft. 

Zolang we geen strenge eisen aan de operators stellen blijft het een gevaarlijke toestand op menig toneel. Maar op welk toneel? Welke schouwburg zal als eerste durven zeggen dat ze een onveilige installatie hebben of dat er randdebielen rondlopen die de trekkenwand bedienen?

We hebben dus (niet in volgorde van belangrijkheid):
1. Leveranciers die slechte spullen leveren.
2. Schouwburgen & Gezelschappen met mensen die onverantwoorde dingen doen.
3. Ontoereikende regelgeving.
4. Schouwburgdirecties/Gemeentes die geen geld over hebben voor een fatsoenlijke installatie cq personeel.

Niet zo'n fraai lijstje.
Al deze punten hebben natuurlijk een relatie met elkaar. 
Om er wat aan te doen zal er op meerde fronten moeten worden aangevallen.




@**************
Dit is het laatste wat ik over Hoffend ga zeggen:
Nee, ik heb niets tegen amerikanen in het algemeen. Nee ik heb niets tegen Hoffend in het bijzonder.
Ik ben alleen de mening toegedaan dat je altijd erg kritisch moet zijn ten aanzien van claims die gedaan worden door bedrijven. En of dat nou Unilever, Akzo, General Motors, TellSell of Hoffend is maakt geen verschil. Elk bedrijf vindt zijn produkten 'Het beste op Aarde' en ze zijn natuurlijk getest (Het Zwitsers Vitamine Instituut teste in de jaren 90 een shampoo van Procter & Gamble, de test bleek (suprise!) allemaal onzin te zijn) En ook een test van de TUV biedt geen spijkerharde garantie.
Om even terug te komen op Hoffend. ik ben net zo kritisch over Hoffend produkten als dat ik over produkten van welke andere producent van hijsmaterialen ben. Ik kan erg slecht tegen mensen die die kritische houding verlaten en zich als een blind paard op merk X of Y storten. Elk merk heeft zijn voor en tegens. ik heb er genoeg gezien om me te realiseren dat er geen alle perfect is.
En dat je een trek vlak boven je hoofd tot stilstand hebt laten komen imponeert me helemaal niet. Dit kan elke trekkenwandboer. Sterker nog: Dit geintje werd in Den bosch in 94/95 (wanneer werd die teatec-wand geplaatst?) al met een ei gedaan.
Het lijkt me ook zinniger om de discussie die aangewengeld is door Jeroen de Goei niet over bedrijven in het algemeen  maar over de hijserij in het bijzonder te voeren.

----------


## Gast1401081

dan ook mijn laatste reaktie :

je praat met Mr. Suspicious Himself, de branche heeft me veel te vaak teleurgsteld. 

De uiteindelijke ********Works CE-sticker komt alleen op materiaal waar ik mijn nichtje van 5 aan bloot durf te stellen. En tot die tijd ( lees maar eens wat posts) ben ik de meest asociale klootzak op het gebied van normen en veiligheid. En daar heb ik al heel wat vijanden mee gemaakt. Maar dat interesseert me eigenlijk geen hiol, veilig is veilig. En als de hren van TuV Nord of RWTUV een stempel afgeven ben ik meer onder de indruk dan de CE-sticker die te pas en te onpas op apparaten komt.

Maar eerlijk is eerlijk : de hoffends hebben de goeie software in hun frequentieregelaar zitten, en de goeie software op de HMI, en een mechanische noodstop die 500 kg upspeed kan breaken. 

En dat heb ik van de kneuzen uit nederland nog niet meegemaakt.

----------


## AJB

Laten we proberen om met name feitelijke discussies te voeren, en zo min mogelijk (negatieve) waardeoordelen uit te spreken. Het zou jammer zijn als een kwalitatief goede discussie (met deelnemers die allemaal weten waar ze over spreken) uitmondt in een verbitterde afzeikronde...

gr. Arvid

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door raldee_
> De voorstellingen van TGA waar steeds aan gerefereerd werd was ook geen voorbeeld van overbelasting in mechanische zin. Er gebeurde dermate veel (of er moesten veel trekken een nauwkeurige beweging maken) dat de software het niet bij kon houden bij sommige installaties.



En zeven jaar geleden heb ik al lopen vertellen dat we niet met trekkenwandsturingen dezelfde fout zouden moeten maken als destijds in het begin van de lichtcomputers: daar kon zo oneindig veel mee ... dat geheugen kreeg je nooit vol!  = Fabrikant + marketing gezwets en gepraat!! 
Nou, binnen twee jaar liep menig belichter al met een (pakketje) floppy's, omdat het lichtcomputergeheugen al zijn lichtstanden niet aankon. 
Wie is er 'vergeten' om die minimale sturings/bewegings-eisen en geheugen/opslag-capaciteit eens te analyseren.... juist de VSCD! 
Want dat zijn "de mannen die het geld moeten ophoesten" om dit uiteindelijk mogelijk_ en werkend_ te maken. 
En let op mijn woorden - het wordt nog veel erger met buitenissige kapchangement-voorstellingen. 
Want wie heeft de grens gemarkeerd tussen wat wel en niet "verantwoord" is of zou zijn.... De installateurs en TT-adviseurs 'verkopen' toch allemaal _100% veilige en haast onbegrensde mogelijkheden_ met hun nieuwe trekkenwand ...
Dan kun je de ontwerpers of reizende technici nu niet gaan verwijten dat ze "onverantwoord" bezig zijn. 
Wat wel zeker verantwoord is in de ene schouwburg-installatie, is een regelrecht misdadige poging tot moord in de andere.  

Lang leve de kortzichtige & drammerige VGW-T kneuzen van destijds met 'hun' Norm 2. 
Toen zat ik nog in een vrijwilligers-commisie die adviseerde om op basis van dat vodje van één (1!) kantje A4, nou eens iets wezenlijks en verstandigs op papier te gaan zetten, ten aanzien van eisen aan mechanische systemen. En misschien daarna ook wel eisen aan  geautomatiserde systemen. Dat werd natuurlijk genegeerd, want kwam 'politiek' niet zo goed uit.
Maar die VGW-T-autisten wisten het verschil tussen 'mechanisch' en 'geautomatiseerd' eigenlijk niet eens te maken .... 
En binnen de VGW-T opvolger, de (inmiddels ook al weer) 3,5 jaar bestaande organisatie, spottend zeg ik wel eens "Afbraakpodium"  hebben 'we' nu iemand die bij de ArbeidsInspectie wil gaan vragen om eens over al die soorten hijsinstallaties in theater na te gaan denken. 
Jaha... dat is een weg waar 'we' allemaal na een ongecoordineerde discussie van tenminste 10 jaar echt op zitten te wachten. Zou "Afbraakpodium" nou niet gewoon eens moeten gaan initieren, organiseren en coordineren? Wat kun je bureaucraten anders laten doen? 
Voor de zoveelste keer 'de buitenwereld' gaan laten nadenken over onze spullen en ons (!) werk ?. 
En daarna weer (?) gaan klagen dat er iets onwerkbaars 'voor ons' wordt bedacht. 
Misschien heeft deze sector wel gewoon een forse catastrofe nodig.
Elke sector krijgt de organisaties die het verdient.




> citaat:
> We zullen er naar toe moeten dat de operator veel beter weet wat zijn/haar installatie eigenlijk kan (geholpen door de software die de grens duidelijk aangeeft).



Daar moeten we niet naar toe, dat had al lang zo moeten zijn in het kader van de verplichtingen aan de fabrikant in de Machine Richtlijn (een verplichte in de taal van de gebruiker gestelde handleiding waarin de gebruiksdoel en mogelijkheden (maar ook de begrenzingen) van de machine(s) moeten worden aangegeven. Met waarschuwing(en) voor eventueel misbruik of verkeerd gebruik! 
En welke eisen hebben 'we' aan de besturings-software gesteld. 
Zolang het programma niet meteen binnen 15 minuten vastloopt, is het toch goed? En van allerlei ingebouwde (veiligheidsrelevante?)funkties in de bediendingscomputer uitsch

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door raldee_
> 
>  En dat je een trek vlak boven je hoofd tot stilstand hebt laten komen imponeert me helemaal niet. Dit kan elke trekkenwandboer. Sterker nog: Dit geintje werd in Den bosch in 94/95 (wanneer werd die teatec-wand geplaatst?) al met een ei gedaan.



sorry voor het misverstand: 

De operator gaf vol gas naar beneden, snelheid over de 1 m/s, de  vortek voelde mijn hoofd, (feitelijk contact !!!) en ging automatisch in stop. Binnen ca. 5 mm stond-ie dus ook stil, terwijl de operator nog steeds een aansturing opdracht  van 1m/s+ naar beneden gaf. 

Met andere woorden : de Machine beschermt de Operator tegen missers.
En dat was in eerste aanleg al mijn HMI-doelstelling...

@ Rinus : sorry, Mr. Suspicious Himself ben jij. Ik neem genoegen met een 2e plaats...Ik heb mn kop dik genoeg voor een trekken-crash-test-dummy

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> [@ Rinus : sorry, Mr. Suspicious Himself ben jij. Ik neem genoegen met een 2e plaats...Ik heb mn kop dik genoeg voor een trekken-crash-test-dummy



mag ik ook komen als julie dat gaan doen?

----------


## Gast1401081

Heb ik al gedaan.... lekker de Buster uithangen...

Maar we kunnen wel eens een demootje organiseren met een soort van HijsTechniciForumMeeting...

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Mac,

dan doen we dat in een schouwburg waar vijf of zes verschillende systemen zijn geinstalleerd...
Wat had de OTT/AHK toch een mooie proef/speel-plaats kunnen zijn...
Met drie of vier trekken van elke leverancier... zoals bijv. van
Stakestaal,
Rodentec,
Trekbrand,
Vortwerk,
Theatek-AEG,
enz.
En een speelplaats gecreeerd voor de studenten om een centrale showcontrol daarboven te plaatsen. 
En dat werkbaar te maken/houden 
of een soort testbank te vormen voor een vorm van software-interfaces (zoals "DXF"dat is voor tekensoftware). 
Dat interface verhaal is iets wat ik al sinds 97 loop te propageren en waarvoor tot nu toe niemand van de financiers (VSCD-en aanhang) ook maar 1 cent heeft willen uittrekken. Of zelfs maar zo'n eis als norm heeft neergelegd voor hen die in dit land zouden zouden willen installeren.
We hadden dan in Nederland weer eens een innovatief poepje kunnen laten ruiken aan het buitenland. 
Maar nee hoor. Hier denken de "hotshots" van de VPT en VSCD niet verder dan hun schoenveters lang zijn. 
Alleen personen met een AMC-gecertificeerde (!) lobotomie mogen daar op de bestuursposten terechtkomen.
We hadden (als zoiets er wel zou zijn gekomen) deze Heren op bloten knieen bedankt. 
Voor het ons besparen van de vele uren van herhaaldelijk en dom intoetsen bij het programeren, die dat ons had kunnen schelen. De toekomst zal leren dat dit heus van pure ellende wel nodig zal blijken te zijn.  
Genoeg weer. In de rij van gemiste kansen kan er weer een worden bijgeschreven.

Wel leuk is dat deze schreeuwer toch is voorgedragen voor de Arbopodium-prijs.
En dat hij ook deel uitmaakt van het clubje bevlogen theater-techneuten (Ruud de Koning, Han Ellenbroek en ik-zei-de-gek) dat wel een podiumtechniek-hart heeft en in staat is om binnen een jaar een Opleiding Trekkenwand van de grond weet te krijgen, die aansluit bij de praktijk, die gaat over de techniek van trekkenwanden, en die in een luttele paar maanden zijn GOC-erkenning rond heeft en als enige in aanmerking komt om dat ook Europees ondersteund te krijgen. De "concurentie" (tussen aanhalingstekens want opleiders tot lasser, robotbouwer, stratenmaker, graafmachinist of heftruckschauffeur enz zijn natuurlijk geen mensen met enig besef van theatertechniek) heeft het volkomen laten afweten toen ze echt met de billen bloot moesten om een opleiding inhoudelijk enz. aan te melden en getoetst te krijgen.
De enige branche-erkende (en Europees gesubsidieerde!) Trekkenwand Opleiding wordt in Nederland gegeven door het IAB in Utrecht. En deze grapjas is een van de docenten. 
Ik vindt het wel lachen om eerlijk te zijn.

----------


## Gast1401081

Eigenlijk zouden we dan dus , als ondersteuning van de opleiding tot T.T., moeten verplichten aan alle leveranciers van systemen om er een of 2  te leveren ....

met Deze Schreeuwer en Deze Grapjas bedoel je jezelf, naar ik aanneem?

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> Eigenlijk zouden we dan dus , als ondersteuning van de opleiding tot T.T., moeten verplichten aan alle leveranciers van systemen om er een of 2  te leveren ....



Hoi Mac,
hoewel het natuurlijk zwaar "moutarde apres le souper" is.... want in de AHK hangt nu alleen maar een Stalogic systeem. Ik geloof dat dit zelfs voor niks of voor kostprijs werd geinstalleerd....
Zelf dacht ik aan drie trekken - en dan bij voorkeur juist niet naast elkaar maar om en om met de andere systemen...
Dan kun je ook eens mooi vergelijken of alle fabrikanten ook dezelfde snelheid opleveren als je programmeert om bijv. met 1m/sec te willen hijsen [/quote]





> citaat:_met Deze Schreeuwer en Deze Grapjas bedoel je jezelf, naar ik aanneem?_



Absolutemente correct begrepen,
ik zou anderen niet graag met die titels aanduiden.
(voor sommigen daarvan heb ik veel ergere kwalificaties, maar ja er lezen minderjarigen mee  :Wink:  dus die hou ik maar voor me...)

----------

